# Ant Music



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

Went to see Adam Ant at Edinburgh on Sunday 11th Dec. 57 and still kicking it! He played a lot of the 70's numbers, some 80's and a couple of new songs that he'll be releasing on a new album next year.

Any other Ant fans on the Forum?

Let's here some noise for the Ant man:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

t180black said:


> Went to see Adam Ant at Edinburgh on Sunday 11th Dec. 57 and still kicking it! He played a lot of the 70's numbers, some 80's and a couple of new songs that he'll be releasing on a new album next year.
> 
> Any other Ant fans on the Forum?
> 
> Let's here some noise for the Ant man:thumb:


So unplug the dukebox and do us all a favourrrrrr


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Loved Jubilee, with the rather plump Toya Wilcox.


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> So unplug the dukebox and do us all a favourrrrrr


You're picking up what I'm laying down !!!!!! As long as you don't have 'Car Trouble'.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

"Cut off his head, legs come lookin' for you!"


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Stan had your liver, your money and your wife... er hang on... Stand and deliver etc... I had Kings of the Wild Frontier and listened to it a lot while working on my bikes in the garage (even if I didn't always admit to liking them at the time ).


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

hoist the jolly roger it's your money that we want and your money we shall have


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

LOVE Adam Ant...even remember putting the white stripe across my nose and dancing to Prince Charming


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

ArcticVXR said:


> LOVE Adam Ant...even remember putting the white stripe across my nose and dancing to Prince Charming


:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

ArcticVXR said:


> LOVE Adam Ant...even remember putting the white stripe across my nose and dancing to Prince Charming


Me too  :doublesho

Saw them twice, very entertaing group in the old punky days :thumb:

Like the early stuff, Dirk wears white sox, Kings of the wild frontier & some of Prince Charming :thumb:


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't drink, don't smoke, what do you do?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

myles said:


> Don't drink, don't smoke, what do you do?


I listened to this when i was young, so all i did for kicks was Screw! :thumb:

Thank you mr Ant for some excelent advice to a growing boy, I was great fun :thumb:


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

Multipla Mick said:


> Stan had your liver, your money and your wife... er hang on... Stand and deliver etc... I had Kings of the Wild Frontier and listened to it a lot while working on my bikes in the garage (even if I didn't always admit to liking them at the time ).


Kings of the Wild Frontier was the UK's biggest selling album until Michael Jackson released Thriller. Awesome album.

Long live the Ant.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> I listened to this when i was young, so all i did for kicks was Screw! :thumb:
> 
> Thank you mr Ant for some excelent advice to a growing boy, I was great fun :thumb:


Adam had a Tattoo of a Heart with a dagger through it and the notation "Pure Sex"

Pure Brilliant -Legend:speechles


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Me too  :doublesho
> 
> Saw them twice, very entertaing group in the old punky days :thumb:
> 
> Like the early stuff, Dirk wears white sox, Kings of the wild frontier & some of Prince Charming :thumb:


You would love his latest concert. He was doing mostly the older stuff.

Car Trouble
Kings of the Wild Frontier
Never Trust A Man With Egg On His Face
Kennedy Died in 63
Dog Eat Dog

To mention only a few.

I was treated to 1 hr 45 mins of pure nostalgia - Fantastic!


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the Ant Love. Don't fight it! Admit it!

Thanks for all the posts, keep it coming


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I always thought the motif would make a good as well as the prodigy ant 
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs14/i/2007/110/8/5/Ant_Music_by_darkest_light.jpg


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

t180black said:


> You would love his latest concert. He was doing mostly the older stuff.
> 
> Car Trouble
> Kings of the Wild Frontier
> ...


^^^^^^^^ Amongst some of my favourites from the ant man :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Aaaah,memories. SLF,Crass, PIL, where are they all now?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> Aaaah,memories. SLF,Crass, PIL, where are they all now?


Crass, PIL. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Best not forget Conflict, Discharge & Subhumans too! :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Shiny said:


> Best not forget Conflict, Discharge & Subhumans too! :thumb:


Bloody hell thought i was the only one who liked these bands on DW :doublesho

Conflict are ace mate :thumb:, anyone remember Flux of Pink Indians? :thumb:

Liked the powerfull sound of Icons of filth & Discharge :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Flux, now there's something i had forgotten about, they were more like Crass iirc. Crass was a bit hit and miss for me, some stuff was great, some a bit dodgy.

I had a fair few Crass/Mortarhate records, from memory Flowers in the dustbin, Liberty, Rudimentary Pen, MDC (Multi Death Corporations). Got into it around 1986, so i missed the boat for most for it, but i can remember caressing the double sleeved Conflict's "The Ungovernable Force" as it picked it up the day of release from "Our Price" records (i used to live in there during my lunch and used to go to gigs with the staff - good times! lol!)


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Shiny said:


> Flux, now there's something i had forgotten about, they were more like Crass iirc. Crass was a bit hit and miss for me, some stuff was great, some a bit dodgy.
> 
> I had a fair few Crass/Mortarhate records, from memory Flowers in the dustbin, Liberty, Rudimentary Pen, MDC (Multi Death Corporations). Got into it around 1986, so i missed the boat for most for it, but i can remember caressing the double sleeved Conflict's "The Ungovernable Force" as it picked it up the day of release from "Our Price" records (i used to live in there during my lunch and used to go to gigs with the staff - good times! lol!)


Good old rudimentary peni, one of my fave bands, agree with your comments about Crass, i wasn't so keen on the poetic & really just noise stuff, cant believe you remember flowers in the dustbin :doublesho, don't think they did much, i got "Nails in the heart" :thumb:

Dr & the Crippens was another fave of mine especially the album "firedfrom the circus" :thumb: :thumb: Freak of nature!!!! :devil:

Other bands i was into: Aliens sex fiend, Disorder, Dead Kennedy's, Bauhaus, Electro hippies, Napalm death.

Then of course at the end of the Anarcho punk era came the good old Pixies :thumb:

Good memories indeed mate :thumb:


----------

